# runnah's semi-official, non-sanctioned motorsports discussion thread



## runnah (Jun 25, 2013)

post your favoritest video/driver/racers/cars

Start off with a bang. Craziest racing ever.





p.s. the dude isn't strapped into the sidecar.


----------



## runnah (Jun 25, 2013)

Auditory filth. That 5th cylinder makes all the difference.


----------



## amolitor (Jun 25, 2013)

Vengeance time. Everyone, post your most serious thoughts. I want this thread miles into the weeds before we hit the end of the first page.

Social media: Blessing, curse, or both? Discuss.


----------



## runnah (Jun 25, 2013)

This should be labeled "NSFW" because it is so filthy!


----------



## runnah (Jun 25, 2013)

amolitor said:


> Vengeance time. Everyone, post your most serious thoughts. I want this thread miles into the weeds before we hit the end of the first page.
> 
> Social media: Blessing, curse, or both? Discuss.



Oh no, please don't.


----------



## runnah (Jun 25, 2013)

I didn't even know this was a thing.


----------



## amolitor (Jun 25, 2013)

Call me when you start posting sprint boat videos.


----------



## runnah (Jun 25, 2013)

amolitor said:


> Call me when you start posting sprint boat videos.



Can I call collect?


----------



## leeroix (Jun 25, 2013)

I always liked this crazy bastard.


----------



## runnah (Jun 25, 2013)

While I don't condone street racing, I have always wondered how easy it'd be to outrun the cops in a well tuned sti.


----------



## ShooterJ (Jun 25, 2013)

You could only outrun the cruiser.. not the cops. No engine beats a radio. Hehehe


----------



## ShooterJ (Jun 25, 2013)

Though .. some of the cruisers now are beasts.. I'm in a charger with the interceptor 

I usually keep up with douche bags ok. Lol


----------



## KmH (Jun 25, 2013)

The rules prohibit having brakes on these motorcycles.


----------



## KmH (Jun 25, 2013)

Sprint Cars have a single gear, and about 800 hp.


----------



## KmH (Jun 25, 2013)

Multiple F1 World Champion Alain Prost doing some practice laps. A take it easy out lap to warm up the fluids, bearings, and tires, a lap following American driver Eddie Cheever, and then .......


----------



## o hey tyler (Jun 25, 2013)

Why has no one posted any Ken Block? Dude's a driving god.


----------



## runnah (Jun 25, 2013)

KmH said:


> Multiple F1 World Champion Alain Prost doing some practice laps. A take it easy out lap to warm up the fluids, bearings, and tires, a lap following American driver Eddie Cheever, and then .......



I think Prost is way too underrated.


----------



## runnah (Jun 25, 2013)

o hey tyler said:


> Why has no one posted any Ken Block? Dude's a driving god.



Ehh. Maybe in a parking lot, but not on the world stage.


----------



## runnah (Jun 25, 2013)

Some brass ones...friggin bike tires on that thing.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jun 25, 2013)

runnah said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> > Why has no one posted any Ken Block? Dude's a driving god.
> ...



Not nearly as fun as watching KB. SoZ.


----------



## runnah (Jun 25, 2013)

o hey tyler said:


> Not nearly as fun as watching KB. SoZ.



Those are races tho, no 2nd take.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jun 25, 2013)

runnah said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> > Not nearly as fun as watching KB. SoZ.
> ...



Yeah, I get that. Still not as entertaining.


----------



## ronlane (Jun 25, 2013)

ShooterJ said:


> Though .. some of the cruisers now are beasts.. I'm in a charger with the interceptor
> 
> I usually keep up with douche bags ok. Lol



Shooter, your OHP?


----------



## ShooterJ (Jun 25, 2013)

ronlane said:


> ShooterJ said:
> 
> 
> > Though .. some of the cruisers now are beasts.. I'm in a charger with the interceptor
> ...



Nope.. county.


----------



## ronlane (Jun 25, 2013)

ShooterJ said:


> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> > ShooterJ said:
> ...



Still good person to know  Have a friend that is deputy in Stephens. Wife's uncle was the editor of the OHP magazine.


----------



## ShooterJ (Jun 25, 2013)

I wouldn't fit in with OHP. I have a sense of humor.  Lol


----------



## KmH (Jun 25, 2013)

runnah said:


> Some brass ones...friggin bike tires on that thing.



On wire wheels no less. 

How about the helmet and black t-shirt for 'protection' Fangio is wearing. Drivers didn't use seat belts in that era either.
Fangio is driving a Ferrari in that video so it must be 1956, the only year he drove for them.


----------



## KmH (Jun 25, 2013)

250 cc superkarts


----------



## amolitor (Jun 25, 2013)

Since nobody else will:


----------



## runnah (Jun 25, 2013)

KmH said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > Some brass ones...friggin bike tires on that thing.
> ...



my favorite is guys taking swigs of whiskeys and smoking butts during pitstops.

I swear you had to be halfway insane to race back then, I think the mortality rate was something like 2 people a season at least.


----------



## runnah (Jun 25, 2013)

amolitor said:


> Since nobody else will:



Oh I was thinking of drag boats! Yeah i thought these were called jet boats.


----------



## pixmedic (Jun 25, 2013)

BACON! KITTIES! PIE!


----------



## Derrel (Jun 25, 2013)

I thought the OP's sidecar racing clip was awesome! I watched a few others on YouTube as a result of its incredible awesomeness!


----------



## runnah (Jun 25, 2013)

Derrel said:


> I thought the OP's sidecar racing clip was awesome! I watched a few others on YouTube as a result of its incredible awesomeness!



I am building one in my garage as we speak, want to be my ballast...I mean co-piolot?


----------



## Aloicious (Jun 26, 2013)

I live about 45-60 mins away from the Bonneville salt flats, I usually go out to speed week in august for the land speed racing. its not quite like any other racing event around...

this isn't my video, but its not uncommon to see people breaking 300-400 mph like this (depending on what class they're in, and where along the track you're watching them)


----------



## runnah (Jul 31, 2013)




----------



## KmH (Jul 31, 2013)

F1 safety improvements over the years:

The Official Formula 1 Website


----------



## runnah (Jul 31, 2013)

KmH said:


> F1 safety improvements over the years:
> 
> The Official Formula 1 Website



It's shocking to think that almost every safety innovation is the result of at least one death.

Excited to see Rush?


----------



## runnah (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## runnah (Sep 6, 2013)

Not technically a sport but some awesome p51 audio!


----------



## runnah (Sep 6, 2013)

And for the brits...


----------



## KmH (Oct 5, 2013)

Two idiots spend some serious money on car repairs.
Porsche goes airborne at VIR! Massive crash | Main gallery | Videos | Motorsport.com

The roof of the orange and blue car (#31) got caved in when he first hit the wall.
Watch the camera man from :36 to :52, and then from about 2:40 when the camera man gets un-puckered, gets up, and goes back to his camera.

Also note the girl in the corner workers stand caught looking the wrong way.

The #48 car had effectively passed the #31. #48 had 1st rights to the corner, but the #31 kept him pinched down off the line.
IMO, the #48 had a reasonable expectation that the #31 would move to the right and give him more room. Instead, and from behind, the #31 turned in on the #48.

Cisneros and Holzer survive horrific crash at VIR | News | Motorsport.com


> As it turns out, the cameraman received the 'Hard Charger of the Race' award!]


----------



## runnah (Oct 7, 2013)

Never look away!

Did you see the Korean GP? Some idiot fire marshall pulls out onto track in a Jeep Cherokee before the safety car had slowed down the pack.


----------



## runnah (Oct 7, 2013)

Just had the hazards light on too! Last time I checked the Jeep is a bit slower.


----------



## ffarl (Oct 7, 2013)

One of the benevolent overlords of this forum races Pikes Peak in a car he built every year.  I'll have to dig up some video for ya.  That road is terrifying.


----------



## runnah (Oct 7, 2013)

ffarl said:


> One of the benevolent overlords of this forum races Pikes Peak in a car he built every year.  I'll have to dig up some video for ya.  That road is terrifying.




It was until they paved it. 

Still my all time favorite motorsports video. The great Ari Vatanen in maximum attack mode.


----------



## ffarl (Oct 7, 2013)

Nah, People still can't seem to stay on the thing.  I watched a guy go off in 2012.


----------



## runnah (Oct 7, 2013)

ffarl said:


> Nah, People still can't seem to stay on the thing.  I watched a guy go off in 2012.




What do you expect when he is in a souped up golf cart.


----------



## KmH (Oct 7, 2013)

With the pavement on Pikes Peak speeds are higher so a F-up hurts worse, and damages the car more.

Here is a classic fail:


----------



## memento (Oct 7, 2013)

Super Moto FTW!!


----------



## ffarl (Oct 7, 2013)

runnah said:


> ffarl said:
> 
> 
> > Nah, People still can't seem to stay on the thing.  I watched a guy go off in 2012.
> ...




He's not the one who went off!


----------



## runnah (Oct 7, 2013)

KmH said:


> With the pavement on Pikes Peak speeds are higher so a F-up hurts worse, and damages the car more.



But dirt is so much more exciting and takes much more skill IMO.

FIA has already responded and admitted that they f'ed up releasing the fire marshall so early.


----------



## runnah (Oct 28, 2013)

Loving these


----------



## runnah (Oct 28, 2013)

An orgasm for your ears.





@1:19 omg rev limiter!


----------



## runnah (Oct 28, 2013)

mmmmm


----------



## runnah (Oct 28, 2013)

Old Group B Lancia's!


----------



## runnah (Nov 13, 2013)

Super cars being tossed about.


----------



## runnah (Nov 13, 2013)




----------



## minicoop1985 (Nov 13, 2013)

runnah said:


> Super cars being tossed about.



I met a guy who has one of these (wouldn't say I KNOW him-met him a few times). He owns a shop around here. I should go ask him if he'll let me thrash his 288 GTO a bit, then when he says no, remind him that his McLaren/Mercedes SLR is only worth 1/3 as much.


----------



## molested_cow (Nov 13, 2013)

Not "racing" but this is by far the best Ferrari video ever!


----------



## hopdaddy (Nov 17, 2013)

This is My Company Car...........


----------



## ratssass (Nov 17, 2013)

hopdaddy said:


> This is My Company Car...........



    did you lose fuel pressure up like that??...didn't exactly "finesse" it back down is why i ask.


----------



## MartinCrabtree (Nov 17, 2013)

Speed is easy if you've the cash and drive. (I've held 14 landspeed records on a bike)

Skill is profound.


----------



## hopdaddy (Nov 17, 2013)

@ Ratssass No ,the fuel cell has a sump at the back ,and the carb has jet extenders so no fuel loss ,just bad driving .It actually broke the control arm restrictors ,which is how I keep this from happening ,with out adding the weight of a wheelie bar.


----------



## ratssass (Nov 17, 2013)

btw...very cool...class car or bracketeer?


----------



## hopdaddy (Nov 17, 2013)

ratssass said:


> btw...very cool...class car or bracketeer?


 Modified Street Class , I have a Backhalfed '76 Crapmarro that is a bracket racer 
Some where on here I have a photo of the '76, been a few years ago ,when I posted it tho.


----------



## runnah (Nov 20, 2013)

Dat overun...


----------

